# Do goats get rain rott?



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, many of our friends, and friends friends know Im a critter person, so the city slickers think enough of me to call when somethings not right. Well, not knowing goats as well as cats, dogs and horses I dont know if goats get rain rott like horses do, or if the same treatment applies or if its something else. I have not seen it, but it sounds like it, rubbery bald spots along the topline and rear.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not 100% but I don't think goats get rain rot however they do get fungal infections and betadine should help.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

what about the products for horses, can they be used incase betadine doesnt cut it? I was thinking it might be thread worms too not seeing it, but thats a horse thing and Im not sure how many issues they share.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

It's not likely to be rain rot, unless the goats have no access to shelter - they hate rain! Nor do they roll in the mud like horses do, which is where horses get the "bug" for rainrot(the soil).

Could be ringworm - so any anti-fungal med should work, such as betadine, athlete's foot powder, MTG (horse stuff).


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

yes! goats get rain rot and no, it doesn't have to be from standing in the rain as the name would imply. I had an issue with a couple of my goats and tried everything under the sun thinking it was some sort of external parasite or crazy fungal infection. Spoke to one vet over the phone who agreed it sounded like lice (however i never saw one single bug). Finally went in to the vet after shaving my entire goat herd!! Rain rot! He took a scraping and confirmed it. I think it was due to the wet warm winter we had and all the moisture gets trapped under their winter coats. A couple of betadine baths did the trick and also the shaving helped get some air to the areas and also keep an eye on it. They have a shelter and NEVER get wet, but our ground retains alot of moisture and is pretty dewey, plus we had some standing water at times from all the rain.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, I shall let him know.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Learn something new everyday, I didn't know goats could get rain rot. They are such Sallys about being out in the rain. Mine scream like someone is cutting off their feet, ears, and tail all at the same time if I don't get them in at the first sign of rain. They brace themselves against the dry side of a building and try to melt into it. It is soooo pathetic. I have never met wimpier animals.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I use some stuff called equiderm on my horses. One application and it is gone. When their coats are long or I do not want to wash them I just dilute it. Wonderful soothing stuff.

Takes away dry skin on my hands too!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I had rain rot on a couple of my Alpines one year. The Nubians would head straight to the barn at the first raindrop, but the Alpines would stay out in light rain without a problem. :shrug:

Meg


----------

